# I was bored in the school and i drawed a pixel Snivy



## Alex4U (Sep 29, 2016)

The title says it, no more info 

If you ask: how the fkkk do you drawed?
Simple, in my phone, i have Porkyman Black & White, so, i just selected Snivy, screenshot, and time to draw!

Bah, anyway, i just wanna show you my beautiful Snivy 7w7
You can steal it, no problem. 

yeah, my books and notebooks are full of fucking draws by me, pixels arts, most are Snivy, and Pixel Snivy


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 29, 2016)

Pixel art ftw!


----------



## Dayfid (Sep 29, 2016)

Did someone say Porkymon? 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 29, 2016)

Dayfid said:


> Did someone say Porkymon?
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


OwO? 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ethevion said:


> Pixel art ftw!


Yeah UwU
By the way, i have a loooot of pixels arts in my notebook 7-7


----------



## Ethevion (Sep 30, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> OwO?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Post em up, I always love seeing peoples art!


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 30, 2016)

Ethevion said:


> Post em up, I always love seeing peoples art!


Ok :^)
Just i need to search all my draws because i have a disaster in my notebook 7-7"


----------

